# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  طراحی نرم افزار

## alirezapoorvalikhani

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز من یک طرح جدید دارم که میخوام اون رو بصورت نرم افزار طراحی کنم لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید که ابتدای به ساکن باید از کجا شروع کنم .از چه نرم افزای استفاده کنم ممنون .

----------


## pbm_soy

شما برنامه نویس هستید یا خیر؟!
اگر برنامه نویس باشید که قاعدتا این سوال را نمیپرسیدید وجواب را بلد بودید!
حالا میخواهید یک طرح و یا ایده را تبدیل به برنامه کنید! فکر میکنم اینکار اشتباه باشد بهتر اول شروع کنید به یادگیری یک زبان برنامه نویسی و بعد تجارب برنامه نویسی را با برنامه های متوسط و کوچیک بالا میبرید و بعد میروید سراغ طرح اصلی که فکر کنم حداقل یکی یا دوسالی طول بکشد!
ویا اینکه طرح را بدید دست یک شرکت و یا چند تا برنامه نویس کار را انجام بدهند
فقط شما اگر سرتون برای اینجور کارها درد میکند طرحتون تجزیه و تحلیل کنید و برنامه موردنظرتون را طراحی بهتری بکنید

----------

